

Ng-conf 2014 - The World's First Angular Conference in Salt Lake City, Utah - iammerrick
http://www.ng-conf.org/

======
taternuts
Very cool! I've spent the most time with angular as far as js frameworks and
really enjoyed working with it. It's good to see a strong sense of community,
makes me feel like the time investment will pay off for a c# guy in the near
future :)

------
letney
I love Salt Lake City (I was born there and moved away 5 years ago). But, Salt
Lake City in the middle of January is the last place I would want to be.

Its not the snow, cold, or people -- but the smog from the inversions is
absolutely terrible.

~~~
aaronfrost
BUT... but but but... it is the same weekend as the Sundance Film Festival.
There will be PLENTY of fun stuff to do for the attendees. And since we will
have a Significant Others track, there will be good reason to bring along a
friend.

~~~
letney
You're right. And Park City is a great getaway from the air in the valley even
if you don't ski.

I'm sorry for being a downer when you're doing a great thing and starting a
new conference. May the wind gods shine upon you and blow the muck out on Jan
15th.

------
jwarren
Is there any chance of this being live streamed? While I do use Angular semi-
frequently, my small employer won't pony up for a ticket from London.

~~~
geddski
Too soon to say for sure, but we'll try to make that happen.

------
geddski
We're really excited about this, and so is the Angular team. It's gonna be
sweet.

------
ibejoeb
Good stuff. Looking for volunteers, presenters, or any other general help?

~~~
geddski
Thanks for being willing, we'll let you know.

------
iammerrick
A conference featuring the Angular Team and much more.

------
theChrisMarsh
I'm in. Who do I throw my money at?

------
bauser
Any call for proposals up?

~~~
aaronfrost
If there is a call for papers, we will send that to the people who sign up on
the site. That is the best place to get on our radar, and get updates on what
we need help with.

------
rbdone
Awesome!

